# Zalman cnps9700 led in micro btx cases



## Logo09 (May 15, 2008)

i have zalman cnps 9700 led cpu cooler. i have a hacked up btx case and mobo i want to use it on. does anyone make a bracket for this or does anyone have an idea on how i could do this?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What kind of bracket? The standard Socket 775 bracket should be all you need unless it's an OEM motherboard?.


----------



## Logo09 (May 15, 2008)

here is what it looks like


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Isn't that a Dell setup?


----------



## Logo09 (May 15, 2008)

yeah it is, its full size btx board in a chopped up micro btx gateway case. pulled the dell heatsink and stuck it on there since it was better than the gateway heatsink.


----------



## Logo09 (May 15, 2008)

the board is an intel 955xcs


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yea your going to be stuck there the BTX setup bit the dust except with the OEM's Gateway and Dell mainly, there were a couple of after market setups mostly of the fanless silent type and rest were pretty much Intel copies, all seem to be discontinued now but you could keep an eye on Ebay.


----------



## Logo09 (May 15, 2008)

ok well thanks for your help.... ill keep my eye on ebay


----------

